# Hitching out of Upstate NY



## tennesseejed (Oct 18, 2016)

Hey guys, I have experience hitchhiking, with (obviously) mixed results. NYS however, has always proven to be a challenge for me compared to other parts of the country. I'm about an hour south of Rochester, in a rural area.

Does anyone have any experience hitching out of this part of NY?

I am heading west.

Any responses appreciated.


----------

